# Arrested 4 times in manchester, ga. On the same day for street preaching !



## PREACHER MAN (Aug 28, 2009)

Please pray for the city of Manchester, Ga. I was arrested four times on the same day last week for street preaching on a public sidewalk. Several other men from my Church were arrested three times each on the same day. Your first ammendment rights are only good if you don't use them !!


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 28, 2009)

What were your charges?
What are the town ordinances?


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Aug 28, 2009)

We have preached there many times before with no problems. Now they require a "Parade" Permit. The charges originally were for not obtaining the permit.The rest were for disorderly conduct. We went back this past sunday and the just drove by and watched !


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 28, 2009)

why do you find it necessary to preach your beliefs on a public street to begin with?
 just wondering


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 28, 2009)

preacher man .... wheres yall church located at in greenville/manchester ?


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, the most important reason is that the Lord said to " Go ye into all the world and preach the Gospel to every creature" We follow the pattern of our Lord and his disciples,That's where they were found, where the people are. We are to warn them to flee the wrath of God and repent and believe the Gospel before it is too late !


----------



## BeenHuntn (Aug 28, 2009)

God bless for yalls persistence and call me i may come down there to get arrested too... I have disappointed the Lord so far in my Christian campaign... i aint even been police assaulted yet...  i neeed a good ol arresting by a sherif...and bring glory to God.... amen.

i am with you preacher man wherever you want to go...  any man that goes out and preaches the Truth of the Bible and gets arrested.... THAT IS MY KINDA MAN...  Keep ol BeenHuntn in  your thought before you head out again...  i'll drive 100 miles to get arrested by Ceasar....


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Aug 28, 2009)

We are located in Luthersville, / Primrose !


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Aug 28, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> God bless for yalls persistence and call me i may come down there to get arrested too... I have disappointed the Lord so far in my Christian campaign... i aint even been police assaulted yet...  i neeed a good ol arresting by a sherif...and bring glory to God.... amen.



Only the serious need apply !


----------



## BeenHuntn (Aug 29, 2009)

PREACHER MAN said:


> Only the serious need apply !



everybody on this forum hates me so that ought to tell you how serious i am bout the Lord... gotta nutter buddy who will come to,.,., and no he's not a cookie... you just name the time and place and i will be there with my Holy Scripture...


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 29, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> everybody on this forum hates me so that ought to tell you how serious i am bout the Lord... gotta nutter buddy who will come to,.,., and no he's not a cookie... you just name the time and place and i will be there with my Holy Scripture...




Not everyone in this forum hates you, what gave you that idea.


----------



## Israel (Aug 29, 2009)

I understand it very well Preacherman. Had many a trip in the back of a cruiser for the same issues...
You will gain a new perspective about society...the "Mr Policeman is your friend" myth, the idea of free speech as fiction amd the world's hatred of Jesus Christ...simply because he is always so troubling to the status quo.
No, you don't need to overturn the moneychanger's tables...all you need do is mention their existence and the cops show up like a buncha bee's flying outta a hive you just poked. Now, the Lord has often turned these matters to his good, as he will for you...just find grace to allow folks to think you are a bug infested loon without rancor in return. 
Remember, it's not their fault,  most folks have only met the Jesus they can put back into the book and fold up on the end table when they've had enough.
As for your "brothers" who may question your need to be so bold...the world daily advertises its goods on every street corner like a hooker, and doesn't at all like any competition for people's interests. Mostly "eat, drink, and be merry" is threatened when a disciple urges folks to look at eternity and spiritual things.
Be of good cheer, they hated Jesus, ratted him out to the authorities, and the religious leaders didn't like their own little gig threatened. You're in good company...just diligently avoid copping any attitude other than "I am just an unworthy servant doing what I've been told"...you will be tempted especially when your brethren tell you..."you're really going too far, Jesus doesn't have to be so bothersome to people..."
Sleeping folks rarely like to get woked up.


----------



## jason4445 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have arrested a few street preachers for disorderly, and run more off.  I also arrested a Moonie once to for the same thing.

The first amendment gives you the right to speak publicly, but not the right to hinder the flow of traffic and people, or to cause a disturbance in any fashion.  Nor does it give you the right to violate any local laws concerning public assembly nor the right of the local government to require a permit.

When I was a cop in a smaller town I use to get asked by those feeling the spirit, or the calling to publicly preach.  They were usually at a strip mall or outside a Kroger or something.  First I would tell them that they were on private property and would need permission.  If they went out to the street and started and people complained - if they were yelling and pointing and screaming , bothering passerby's, hindering the public safety, that sort of thing then they would be in violation and I would ask them to stop and leave.  If the did not they would be arrested.

Of course about half of them were just plain nut cases.  The others and the younger ones about half way to jail the "fightin' dem devils" spirit had left them, so I would stop the car and talk a little bit to them and once settled down they would see the seriousness of the situation and agree, if I let them go, they would promise not to start up again and find a nice church to preach in.  So I would let them go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2009)

PREACHER MAN said:


> Well, the most important reason is that the Lord said to " Go ye into all the world and preach the Gospel to every creature"


 
WWJD comes to mind, and honestly I just can't visualize him standing on a corner screaming at a bunch of cars going by. Besides cars aren't creatures.


----------



## Israel (Aug 29, 2009)

jason4445 said:


> I have arrested a few street preachers for disorderly, and run more off.  I also arrested a Moonie once to for the same thing.
> 
> The first amendment gives you the right to speak publicly, but not the right to hinder the flow of traffic and people, or to cause a disturbance in any fashion.  Nor does it give you the right to violate any local laws concerning public assembly nor the right of the local government to require a permit.
> 
> ...



As long as you yourself stayed within the law you are blameless, of course. Unfortunately I am sure I do not have to remind you that there are those who believe they are the law. 
I have seen good policemen, badgered by the public...arrest me...but who, when they had to appear in court were honest enough to say I didn't hinder or harass anyone, nor were they of the opinion that anyone could have been "frightened' by me. Again, unfortunately, public pressure often puts cops in a bind...
But that is what Jesus is all about...bringing us to face the myths we have surrounded ourselves with..."Our laws are good things, and we are good people" until we so easily act outside our own laws for the sake of expediency and convenience. How much more despite we are willing to heap upon the law of God then, if we hold our own in so little esteem. Everyone of us is forced to make a decision when confronted by the gospel.
Now, having said that I am not upholding my own righteousness...the Lord knows my own failings, even and especially in being a faithful messenger...but regardless of that each man will answer for his obedience or denial of the spirit of God that testifies that Jesus is Lord.
I have had jailers poke me in the chest after processing, hoping they get an opportunity to beat the %@*& outta me, only to later show up at my cell asking about this "Jesus". Of course we all need to learn to not answer evil with evil...and it is a precious lesson.
I know many who believe "Keep Jesus in dem 4 walls and in your home" but they either have not yet heard him say "that which I tell you in the ear shout from the housetops"...or come to believe the world's wickedness is precisely what wants him caged. 
We easily forget who owns the earth, and is not ashamed nor too intimidated to walk it openly declaring it. The landlord is returning...will he like what we've "done with the place"? 
And I am not talking about the ecology/environment...although that also will not be particularly ignored, either.
If the Lord has called you to preach...preach. There are many lessons he has for you that will only be learned as you follow that instruction. I am not too timid to say the main one will be of mercy and forgiveness for those who remain in darkness having not a clue about the nature of life. Life is not something we can force fit into our own preferences and desires. Life is the Lord Jesus, and those who know not the things that make for peace will all too eagerly grab you by the scruff of the neck and tell you to shut up.
Be bold.
Be merciful.
Be faithful.


----------



## Chemical_Jacket (Aug 29, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> WWJD comes to mind, and honestly I just can't visualize him standing on a corner screaming at a bunch of cars going by. Besides cars aren't creatures.



Who's screaming?  Let's assume good faith before stereotyping PREACHER MAN as one of _those_ guys.  In all seriousness, Jesus seemed to do a lot of his preaching on the street.  And he wasn't always nice...



BeenHuntn said:


> everybody on this forum hates me so that ought to tell you how serious i am bout the Lord...



I don't even know where to start with this statement.  I'm just gonna timidly raise my hand and say softly, "I don't hate you, man...."  I hope you don't think disagreement is anything but brotherly love.



BeenHuntn said:


> any man that goes out and preaches the Truth of the Bible and gets arrested.... THAT IS MY KINDA MAN...  Keep ol BeenHuntn in  your thought before you head out again...  i'll drive 100 miles to get arrested by Ceasar....



If he gets arrested solely for his message, sure.  If he gets arrested for disobeying some civil ordinance, or for delivering his message in a disruptive or abrasive way...well, in that case, I'd call him a fool.  We should strive to be subject to any law that does not directly contradict a Biblical command, and we should be especially careful not to obscure our gospel message with our manner or behavior.  My objective is to preach the gospel, not to get arrested, or be persecuted, or any other ancillary pursuit.


----------



## earl (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like you broke the law REPEATEDLY and got what you were looking for.
Instead of falsely accusing the police, why don't you try to be an example of what Christianity is told to do. ''Render unto Caesar...'' ,Get yourself legal , and quit grandstanding.
You have certainly accomplished bringing attention to yourselves. Not so much good for God.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 29, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> everybody on this forum hates me so that ought to tell you how serious i am bout the Lord... gotta nutter buddy who will come to,.,., and no he's not a cookie... you just name the time and place and i will be there with my Holy Scripture...



I don't hate you.  Now that that's out of the way, y'all please take plenty of pictures when you go forward with all this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> everybody on this forum hates me


 
Just where do you get that from???

I don't hate anyone on Woody's, not even the Tennessee Football fans.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 29, 2009)

jason4445 said:


> Of course about half of them were just plain nut cases.



I doubt the validity of this statement....the estimate seems low.



jason4445 said:


> The others and the younger ones about half way to jail the "fightin' dem devils" spirit had left them, so I would stop the car and talk a little bit to them and once settled down they would see the seriousness of the situation and agree, if I let them go, they would promise not to start up again and find a nice church to preach in.  So I would let them go.



What section of town did they typically live in?


----------



## Chemical_Jacket (Aug 29, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> What section of town did they typically live in?



What possible non-mischievous use could you have for this information?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 29, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> everybody on this forum hates me so that ought to tell you how serious i am bout the Lord... gotta nutter buddy who will come to,.,., and no he's not a cookie... you just name the time and place and i will be there with my Holy Scripture...


How could everybody "hate" you?  You just joined


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 29, 2009)

Chemical_Jacket said:


> What possible non-mischievous use could you have for this information?



Satisfying my curiosity of how a religious policeman treats various demographics when cutting them deals.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 29, 2009)

I am praying for you brother, and K9 is right, it is between you and God. Let the Spirit guide you in all you do. 
We must also remember what the Bible said to us believers in 1 Peter 2

12Having your conversation honest among the Gentiles: that, whereas they speak against you as evildoers, they may by your good works, which they shall behold, glorify God in the day of visitation. 

   13Submit yourselves to every ordinance of man for the Lord's sake: whether it be to the king, as supreme; 

   14Or unto governors, as unto them that are sent by him for the punishment of evildoers, and for the praise of them that do well. 

   15For so is the will of God, that with well doing ye may put to silence the ignorance of foolish men: 

   16As free, and not using your liberty for a cloke of maliciousness, but as the servants of God. 

   17Honour all men. Love the brotherhood. Fear God. Honour the king. 

Give God the Glory in everything...


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 29, 2009)

preacher man are you all the ones that preach out against the gays and catholics at walmart in newnan on the weekends ... and have had trouble with coweta county tryin too silence yall from doin it ??


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 29, 2009)

**k9** said:


> God called and God sent preachers know the answer.  It seems that a person with even common sense would know why without asking but, I quess not.
> 
> Here are just two verses that may help explain why.
> 
> ...



there ya go, I ask a simple question and was just wanting a simple answer and I get a sermon , I was not judging anyone, nor was I questioning any thing, but aparently you have already judge me so this will be My second and last post in this forum.... ever
Yall go ahead and preach to the streets and Ill continue to ignore you, wont that time spent preaching on the street do more good volenteering to the poor and homeless or sick?


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 29, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> there ya go, I ask a simple question and was just wanting a simple answer and I get a sermon , I was not judging anyone, nor was I questioning any thing, but aparently you have already judge me so this will be My second and last post in this forum.... ever



Ahhhh, don't let responses make such a choice for you.  There are lots of good things to discuss here.  Stick around.
Some folks answer questions the way they are used to their own questions being answered.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2009)

Most of the people that I've seen preaching on the street seemed to be more interested in bothering people and drawing attention to themselves than seriously telling anybody about the Lord. When you're screaming at passersby and telling them that they're headed to hades when you don't even know them, it tends to annoy them. And cause a big confrontation with a bunch of people yelling at each other. Much like JW's coming to your house and bugging you on your own turf. My sincere advice is that preaching on the street is a sure-fire way to turn almost everybody who sees you away from Christianity for good. You're not gonna save many if any souls, but you may just lose a whole bunch of 'em.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 29, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> everybody on this forum hates me so that ought to tell you how serious i am bout the Lord... gotta nutter buddy who will come to,.,., and no he's not a cookie... you just name the time and place and i will be there with my Holy Scripture...


Exclude me out of that everybody, Why should I hate You ?
I don't even hate those who insult me.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 29, 2009)

PREACHER MAN said:


> Only the serious need apply !



Listen Preacher man, I have being at this since 1972, we started the City wide campaign by ,first applying for a permit, second we borrow or rented and empty field as close to the middle of the town as we could, then we rented a tent and had several music groups come and perform and draw the people in, you will be surprised
how well it works, we are now starting to do it once again in different parts of theis big city, but always with Police cooperation and permits.
But keep on shouting for the Lord, But Not Shouting at Passing by people.God bless you brother 
Peace.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Aug 29, 2009)

There a lot of places where you could spend the same energy and do more for the Lord.


----------



## Chemical_Jacket (Aug 29, 2009)

Steve Thompson said:


> There a lot of places where you could spend the same energy and do more for the Lord.



That's debatable.  You've come to the right forum, my friend.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 29, 2009)

PREACHER MAN said:


> We are located in Luthersville, / Primrose !





Billy Ball????????


----------



## Israel (Aug 29, 2009)

Interesting responses.
Thank God for those who understand what it means to be a "witness". Thank God for those who don't, but may come to.
If a man is called to preach...in whatever capacity...he will learn the woe of shirking it if he does so. 
Being obedient to one master is all that we are called to do...not the opinions, nor experiences (surely including my own) of others.
As one brother referred, "to his own master he stands or falls".
Now, if one's ways are needlessly abrasive but his heart is to serve his Lord, God will teach him humility and compassion.
I say needlessly because the Gospel in and of itself carries offense and one can come to a place of either being puffed up with the attitude "well, if they hate me it must be because my light is shining so brightly"  or the converse...to see oneself as such a poor servant that one becomes needlessly...and fruitlessly... timid to the point of wearing a muzzle. Only God knows how to safely and surely navigate a disciple through such waters.
I daresay if you ain't ever shoved off from the safety of all that is familiar and secure (and shun the world's "blessing") into the river then you'll probably just think every street preacher is a nut trying to get attention. After all...Jesus is meek and mild, right?
Risk being arrested? 
Doesn't that mean you aren't heeding Caeser's law?
Hardly...
Being arrested means just that...it doesn't...of itself mean you have broken any law.
Funny how some on here will so quickly deride a christian for being a mindless noob...yet they themselves are really those who are acting like sheep being led around...not by love and peace...but the ring through their noses Caesar has convinced them is for their own good. 
"Obey" the laws... some may intone when so few have any grasp (except on this thread anyway...but Six Million seems to have an appreciation for the law's "suppleness" when it's handy) of how the law is so often bent for convenience sake.
Lotsa people get arrested...and have broken no law.
Those that fear the shame of handcuffs just because the world fears them have no business preaching, anyway.
You can't help someone be free of what yourself fear...and the one of the lesser embraced promises the Lord shares is the persecution that will follow those that seek to live Godly lives in this world.
As for "wouldn't you be better off ministering to the poor..." kinda reminds me of something someone else said when beholding the extravagance a disciple heaped upon Jesus.
Yeah, well, if Jesus has told you to work in a soup kitchen, you will be blessed indeed, but if he has called you to a jailhouse ministry (from the inside...not as a visitor) then you'll also be miserable if you try to dodge it.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Aug 29, 2009)

Gods calling a lot of people right now.


----------



## Israel (Aug 29, 2009)

**k9** said:


> A God called preacher should go where God sends them to preach, not where others think they should go. The results of the preaching of God's word is left up to God.
> 
> The same word of God preached will draw the ones that will receive the Lord and be saved, and harden the hearts of those who reject Him.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your understanding.

God accomplishes what he desires through his word...
By his word the world stands and is sustained...and if he chooses to send someone to utter just one word in his power, and for his will...a lifetime instead of "helping the poor" will not accomplish what he desires through that vessel.
As you say...if you are going to criticize one for preaching and recommend instead he "serve the poor", then it is perhaps to the critical one this instruction is given. As you said, perhaps he is the one who needs to open a soup kitchen.

God's economy is far different than our own. He can accomplish with one penny what all the world's TV evangelists may fail to do with all their justifications for pleading for millions. I myself believe many like the "spillover". (But that is not the topic, is it?)


----------



## Steve Thompson (Aug 29, 2009)

My friend, I said nothing about serving the poor. When it comes to salvation, wealthy people, poor people, all people need it. I admire someone who is willing to step up and make a statement.
 Being able to help anyone find peace of mind through Christ is a great thing.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 29, 2009)

When the .gov authority tells you to get a permit, well, cease until permit is obtained or you successfully get the ordinance changed.

Continuation of an illegal act such as disorderly conduct does nothing but build a criminal history.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 29, 2009)

I hope I wasn't misunderstood. I am all for people stepping out from their comfort zone and doing what God tells them to do. 
But, I think we can try to do it while keeping the law. I don't know what is necessary to preach on the sidewalk, as I haven't looked at the laws; but I would think if it were possible to preach the word AND keep the laws, thats what God would want us to do. 
Getting arrested because one was too lazy to get a permit (not saying thats what you did) is drastically different from being arrested for ministering in China. 
Persecution just for persecutions sake is not good. 
Many people will dismiss you and say "well there goes another fruitcake getting himself arrested." Again, not saying we should worry about what the 'world' says about witnessing, but there is no reason to give them another stone to throw at us. 

I, too, am weary of 'police discretion' and the color of law. Equal protection under the law is not always the case.


----------



## Israel (Aug 29, 2009)

**k9** said:


> To require a permit to walk and speak, or preach would violate the Constitution. These has already been decided in the courts. (One Example: Street Preachers of Beaufort, Carl Baker and Gethsemane Anabaptist Church of Lexington, SC vs. The City of Beaufort, SC)
> 
> Appeals from the United States District Court
> for the District of South Carolina, at Columbia.
> ...




Thanks K-9.

I cannot overstress my appreciation of your understanding.
At first blush many folks simply assume..."Oh a troublesome street preacher...and he got arrested...he must have been breaking the law..."
These are the same people that want to talk about salvation in a very derivative sense...not realizing the spiritual implications of such matters. Someone above said..."well it's not like being persecuted in China" as though the lukewarm or unsaved American heart is "better" or not as vicious as the Chinese. What foolishness and spiritually shallow understanding.
Jesus is hated as much...if not more in America...as anywhere on earth. Don't be deceived by  the abominable preponderance of steeples (have you ever heard of an asherah pole?) and silly colleges that promise to turn you into a man of God. 

The spiritual implications are this...God has given men authority to govern themselves...and in that he has allowed them to make laws. When men forsake God's law...then point to the sufficiency of their own devisings...God is not mocked when men abridge those to go out of their way to persecute the Lord in his people.
You are right...so many who are willing to say..."so and so broke the law" are not only ignorant of the constitution...but willfully ignorant of what it says. 
In other words..."well, all well and good, the constitution may make that guarantee...but I believe so and so is a troublemaker and deserved jail anyway ...just to kinda teach him a lesson." 
That is not accepting the discipline of the law....that is what God sees it so obviously is...just self indulgence. 
At this point the spiritual lesson is this...men make themselves a law unto themselves...uttering fine words, exalting all sorts of fine principles...but in their heart of hearts, they are more than willing to throw it all out the window to shut the Lord up. God sees who the real "lawbreakers" are...
And they will always find those willing to go along...

God will have men to see his salvation in light of their blood guilt...not cling to silly illusions about the land of the free and the home of the brave...not be deceived into thinking Jesus cares a whit about what men want to forbid for some, but will embrace and encourage for others.

You think them dudes hollering at the top of their minarets are doing anything but laughing at you?
Oh, you don't hear them?
Unstop your ears.


----------



## earl (Aug 29, 2009)

Well carry on and keep some spare TP in your pocket,


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Aug 29, 2009)

PREACHER MAN said:


> Please pray for the city of Manchester, Ga. I was arrested four times on the same day last week for street preaching on a public sidewalk.





PREACHER MAN said:


> Now they require a "Parade" Permit. The charges originally were for not obtaining the permit.The rest were for disorderly conduct. We went back this past sunday and the just drove by and watched !


 stop breaking the law and you wont get arrested, yeah, simple concept huh?


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 29, 2009)

K9, charges of not having a "parade permit" might fall under such precident.
But the multiple "disorderly conduct" charges might not.

Hope it all works out to the best.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 29, 2009)

earl said:


> Well carry on and keep some spare TP in your pocket,





TP!!!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 29, 2009)

My kind of Preacher carry own if you need any financial help for your fines please feel free to pm me an address and i will put a check in the mail !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They need to be more Preachers doing the Lords work outside so everyone hears it...... I cant believe the homeless people in ATL. can beg on the streets and no one does anything but they Arrest a Preacher !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 30, 2009)

PREACHER MAN said:


> We are located in Luthersville, / Primrose !



I will ask again, is the PREACHER MAN Billy Ball????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2009)

Something about this thread reminds me of the Eveready Bunny!!

Outside of that, do some ordinance checking of your own, in most municipalities religious groups are not subject to the same laws and permits required for public speaking, soliciting, etc. etc. etc. Just because a LEO says it is so, does not make it so, and you must know the law better than them to get ahead sometimes.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 30, 2009)

I might be stepping out on a limb here...but...



why not get the required permit?


----------



## Israel (Aug 30, 2009)

I like the apostle's approach.
They submitted to the beatings.
They bore the wrath.
They didn't shut up.
God knows when he is going to step in and bring justice.
Petition the Lord till you "wear him out" with your constant requests for relief.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2009)

Israel said:


> I like the apostle's approach.
> They submitted to the beatings.
> They bore the wrath.
> They didn't shut up.


 
They all denied him, not once, but three times.


----------



## Israel (Aug 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> They all denied him, not once, but three times.


I know you are speaking of them before the resurrection,
but I hope you are not trying to bring an accusation against them.
Nor the simple faith of brothers and sisters that went to their deaths for the testimony of Jesus Christ.
And still do.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 30, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> I might be stepping out on a limb here...but...
> 
> 
> 
> why not get the required permit?



anyone?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> I might be stepping out on a limb here...but...
> 
> 
> 
> why not get the required permit?





Jim Thompson said:


> anyone?



I know the town of Manchester.  I am going to go out on a limb and say they probably won't issue one due to the "topic" of the "preaching."  Just a guess...


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> preacher man are you all the ones that preach out against the gays and catholics at walmart in newnan on the weekends ... and have had trouble with coweta county tryin too silence yall from doin it ??



Well?  Any answers????


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Well?  Any answers????



nope !


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 30, 2009)

**k9** said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Jim Thompson
> I might be stepping out on a limb here...but...
> why not get the required permit?
> ...




although I dont have a dog in this fight and am not really bothered by street preachers because I like most ignore them in most instances...

do your rules above apply to all that are preaching or do the rules only apply to folks preaching what you personally want to hear?

meaning what if abdul is standing on the curb screaming about allah?  is he within his rights to break mans law since he can probably back his preaching up with scripture as well?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 30, 2009)

**k9** said:


> You know, for some amazing reason, people have a hard time with the concept of, "FREEDOM OF SPEECH."
> 
> Freedom of speech to all, unless the person is an illegal alien, then they should not even be in this country at all. They should be sent back to where they came from. There is also a legal way to be in this country.
> 
> ...



I am the free speechinist fella you will ever meet, but when the free speech interferes with others daily activities then its a problem.

you are free to stand in the woods and yell FIRE all day and night, but try it in a movie theater or courthouse and watch the hooplah.

basically what I am saying is that if folks wanna preach the word they will get a lot more accomplished by doing it in a way that keeps them out of jail


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> I am the free speechinist fella you will ever meet, but when the free speech interferes with others daily activities then its a problem.
> 
> you are free to stand in the woods and yell FIRE all day and night, but try it in a movie theater or courthouse and watch the hooplah.
> 
> basically what I am saying is that if folks wanna preach the word they will get a lot more accomplished by doing it in a way that keeps them out of jail


 
Folks in Jail need to here the word also...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 30, 2009)

PREACHER MAN said:


> Please pray for the city of Manchester, Ga. I was arrested four times on the same day last week for street preaching on a public sidewalk. Several other men from my Church were arrested three times each on the same day. Your first ammendment rights are only good if you don't use them !!





BeenHuntn said:


> God bless for yalls persistence and call me i may come down there to get arrested too... I have disappointed the Lord so far in my Christian campaign... i aint even been police assaulted yet...  i neeed a good ol arresting by a sherif...and bring glory to God.... amen.
> 
> i am with you preacher man wherever you want to go...  any man that goes out and preaches the Truth of the Bible and gets arrested.... THAT IS MY KINDA MAN...  Keep ol BeenHuntn in  your thought before you head out again...  i'll drive 100 miles to get arrested by Ceasar....





BeenHuntn said:


> everybody on this forum hates me so that ought to tell you how serious i am bout the Lord... gotta nutter buddy who will come to,.,., and no he's not a cookie... you just name the time and place and i will be there with my Holy Scripture...



Although you people disgust me, I don't hate you.
I personally don't believe that hate speech should be considered preaching from the gospel. What you are really trying to do is incite a riot and for that you do belong in jail.

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=108049

Faceoff! Cops versus preachers on public sidewalk
Christians arrested 7 times for signs declaring homosexuality a sin

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted: August 27, 2009
12:15 am Eastern


By Chelsea Schilling
© 2009 WorldNetDaily 



Street preachers hold signs condemning homosexulaity on public sidewalk (photo: Chris Pettigrew)


A street preacher is accusing police of violating his constitutional rights after officers arrested him for not having a parade permit while he spoke out against homosexuality on a public sidewalk in Manchester, Ga. 

Chris Pettigrew and Pastor Billy Ball and of Faith Baptist Church in Primrose, Ga., were arrested multiple times Aug 24 after they held signs on a public street corner telling people to repent and declaring homosexuality a sin. 

They held signs that stated: 

Repent ye, and believe the gospel. Mark 1:15 
The sodomite lifestyle produces vile affections, ungodly lust, reprobates 
Repent or burn 
Three gay rights: AIDS, Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, salvation 
"There were four of us to begin with. We weren't preaching with any amplified sound," Pettigrew told WND. "Basically, as soon as we got out of the cars and started toward the sidewalk, Manchester city police officers showed up and asked us if we had a parade permit." 

He continued, "We did not have a parade permit, and we informed them that we had no plans for obtaining a parade permit because we weren't in a parade." 

Pettigrew said officers from the Manchester Police Department were initially cordial when they told him he must have a permit to stand on the sidewalk with his sign. 

"We simply said, 'We can't do that. It's our constitutional right to free speech. We're not impeding any kind of traffic. We're peaceably assembled, so we're going to do what we came to do,'" he said. 

At that moment, another officer arrived, joined the others and told the men they must obtain a permit to remain on the sidewalk. 

Displeased with their answer, Pettigrew said, "they handcuffed us and took us to the city jail in Manchester." 

Later, while Pettigrew and his comrades remained in jail, Pastor Ball and another man arrived at the street corner to share his message. 

So, police arrested Ball.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I personally don't believe that hate speech should be considered preaching from the gospel. What you are really trying to do is incite a riot and for that you do belong in jail.



I agree fully.

Preach whatever message you wish from your pulpit in your church.
Quit disturbing the peace.  That's exactly what this activity is doing.


----------



## gravedigger83 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Although you people disgust me, I don't hate you.
> I personally don't believe that hate speech should be considered preaching from the gospel. What you are really trying to do is incite a riot and for that you do belong in jail.



I agree 100 %

What I find amusing is that they then come on here and whine about being arrested and how they have been wronged.


WHAT A JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2009)

gravedigger83 said:


> I agree 100 %
> 
> What I find amusing is that they then come on here and whine about being arrested and how they have been wronged.
> 
> ...


 
At least they are not whining about being banned from here multiple times..


----------



## gravedigger83 (Aug 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> At least they are not whining about being banned from here multiple times..



WHO ME


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2009)

gravedigger83 said:


> WHO ME


 
The thread starter...


----------



## gravedigger83 (Aug 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> The thread starter...




OK did not think I had been banned multiple times


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, 3 gay rights? 

Thats asinine. Ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous. 
Why don't these folks say the same thing to alcoholics in front of bars?  How about the folks who walk into their churches? 
WE ARE ALL SINNERS!!!!
I say let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Something about this thread reminds me of the Eveready Bunny!!
> 
> Outside of that, do some ordinance checking of your own, in most municipalities religious groups are not subject to the same laws and permits required for public speaking, soliciting, etc. etc. etc. Just because a LEO says it is so, does not make it so, and you must know the law better than them to get ahead sometimes.



I agree and beleive that if people are gonna do things the rite way .... they will pay the proper taxes too do so !!





eveready bunny  

the energize bunny will be crushed !


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Aug 30, 2009)

My question is why do this in Manchester, GA.  How many gays are in that little town.  Why not sack up and go to midtown to spread the word?  Would the preaching and signs be more effective where the majority of gays reside and visit?


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 30, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> My question is why do this in Manchester, GA.  How many gays are in that little town.  Why not sack up and go to midtown to spread the word?  Would the preaching and signs be more effective where the majority of gays reside and visit?





I have seen them preach on the side walks many many times and they are spewing something, If they went to atl and tried to pass off what they do on the side walks in Newnan as preaching some of them may not come back in one piece.  Lets just put it this way I would not want my kids to hear what comes out of these peoples mouths. 



And lord help the young adults and kids in that church.  A young fella works for me who went down there for a while and he said "it was no place for a sane man to be."

I guess they have not been around Newnan latley becuse they were going to jail to often.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 30, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> everybody on this forum hates me ...


 
We don't hate you any more then we hated bmpique or big10point.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 30, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> My question is why do this in Manchester, GA. How many gays are in that little town. Why not sack up and go to midtown to spread the word? Would the preaching and signs be more effective where the majority of gays reside and visit?


 
Seriously go to Midtown and preach there. I never heard of Jesus being unwilling to preach in the thick of sinners.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I know the town of Manchester.  I am going to go out on a limb and say they probably won't issue one due to the "topic" of the "preaching."  Just a guess...





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Although you people disgust me, I don't hate you.
> I personally don't believe that hate speech should be considered preaching from the gospel. What you are really trying to do is incite a riot and for that you do belong in jail.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=108049
> ...




Well it looks like I was right  Thanks Tatonka



gravedigger83 said:


> I agree 100 %
> 
> What I find amusing is that they then come on here and whine about being arrested and how they have been wronged.
> 
> ...


Manchester is a nice, small town.  I don't see how this town was targeted for this "sermon."



ddd-shooter said:


> Wow, 3 gay rights?
> 
> Thats asinine. Ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous.
> Why don't these folks say the same thing to alcoholics in front of bars?  How about the folks who walk into their churches?
> ...


Funny how those with the "most to hide" rise up pointing fingers at everyone else like these folks did in Manchester.  I wonder what sins they are over-compensating for.  Why not focus on"pro-life" messages or something else?



Unclebuck99 said:


> My question is why do this in Manchester, GA.  How many gays are in that little town.  Why not sack up and go to midtown to spread the word?  Would the preaching and signs be more effective where the majority of gays reside and visit?



Good question.  


Dominic said:


> Seriously go to Midtown and preach there. I never heard of Jesus being unwilling to preach in the thick of sinners.



I want to know when they go.  I would LOVE to see that


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Dominic said:


> We don't hate you any more then we hated bmpique or big10point.



I remember that guy.  I wonder if he ever got back in?


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Aug 30, 2009)

*Who???*

WHO IS BILLY BALL AND WHAT THE HECK DOES THAT MATTER?? I AM A CHRISTIAN AND I THINK YOU SHOULD TALK TO PEOPLE ABOUT JESUS BUT I AM STILL A LITTLE UNSURE ABOUT THIS STREET PREACHING. I DONT KNOW EXACTLY WHAT " STREET PREACHING " REALLY IS. IF THE MAN IS STANDING ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD PREACHING TO WHOMEVER MAY PASS BY THEN WHO CARES!!! IF YOU DONT WANT TO LISTEN THEN KEEP ON RIDING AND ROLL UP YOUR WINDOWS. IF HE HAS 20 PEOPLE WITH HIM AND HE IS CAUSING A MAJOR DISTURBANCE AND STOPPING THE FLOW OF NORMAL TRAFFIC THEN I COULD SEE A PROBLEM. I THINK ALL CHRISTIANS SHOULD TALK TO OTHERS ABOUT GOD AND THE WONDERS OF SALVATION BUT I DONT THINK THAT INVOLVES KNOCKING ON MY DOOR AT HOME AND STOPPING THE TRAFFIC WHILE I AM ON THE ROAD. JUST MY 2 CENTS WORTH AND ALSO I SURELY DONT HATE YOU BUDDY. I DONT " HATE " ANYONE.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> WHO IS BILLY BALL AND WHAT THE HECK DOES THAT MATTER?? I AM A CHRISTIAN AND I THINK YOU SHOULD TALK TO PEOPLE ABOUT JESUS BUT I AM STILL A LITTLE UNSURE ABOUT THIS STREET PREACHING. I DONT KNOW EXACTLY WHAT " STREET PREACHING " REALLY IS. IF THE MAN IS STANDING ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD PREACHING TO WHOMEVER MAY PASS BY THEN WHO CARES!!! IF YOU DONT WANT TO LISTEN THEN KEEP ON RIDING AND ROLL UP YOUR WINDOWS. IF HE HAS 20 PEOPLE WITH HIM AND HE IS CAUSING A MAJOR DISTURBANCE AND STOPPING THE FLOW OF NORMAL TRAFFIC THEN I COULD SEE A PROBLEM. I THINK ALL CHRISTIANS SHOULD TALK TO OTHERS ABOUT GOD AND THE WONDERS OF SALVATION BUT I DONT THINK THAT INVOLVES KNOCKING ON MY DOOR AT HOME AND STOPPING THE TRAFFIC WHILE I AM ON THE ROAD. JUST MY 2 CENTS WORTH AND ALSO I SURELY DONT HATE YOU BUDDY. I DONT " HATE " ANYONE.



Most people don't want their young kids exposed to certain things.  The world is crazy enough as it is....


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Aug 30, 2009)

*Well!!!!*

Well i dont think this is really exposing any kids to anything serious do you??? I mean look at the bill board signs of nude dancing, bumper stickers, people who ride dead deer around with the tailgate down just to name a very few things. A man standing on the road that is apparantley talking pretty much to himself is not much bad exposure to a kid!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have street preached and may again some day if lead to do so by the Holy Spirit; I would like to say a few things about it.

1. I found that a lot of street preachers like to let every one in the Church know that they went and did it.
2. They like to repeat stories of how they were persecuted for doing the Lords work.
3. They often look down on other Christians who do not feel led to do it also.
4. They rarely if ever convert anyone to Christ
5. They do have a lot of zeal but often their warning of the wicked is done with malice and that is not biblical at all.

I believe that open air preaching was more effective during bible times due to the gatherings at markets and the common practice of giving speeches in public places.
Many concepts, ideas and beliefs were discussed in these open air gathering places and so preaching this way fit the time and place. Now today I have a hard time seeing yelling at passing cars with their windows rolled up as being effective for winning lost souls. I have witnessed this and done it myself for awhile but soon began to question the purpose and results of such activity. I now focus on one on one soul winning by knocking on doors, running a booth at flea markets, going to festivals to hand out tracs, etc.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 30, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Although you people disgust me, I don't hate you.
> I personally don't believe that hate speech should be considered preaching from the gospel. What you are really trying to do is incite a riot and for that you do belong in jail.


While I dont agree with their tactics of trying to win the lost, personally I think they are doing more harm than good with the "delivery" portion of their message. I am concerned that in general, calling sin a hate speech is quickly coming down the pipe for Churches, even from the pulpit. 

I am also convinced that preaching on the street is not a parade and should not require a permit. If that were the case, so is every soliciter walking door to door selling their product.

Im not an advocate for street preaching, I believe everything should be done in a descent and orderly fashion. I have seen very few street messages that were orderly, normally they will walk up to your car at a red light, stop sign or if you are walking, they will make scene asking you questions. That is not orderly. 

However, if they were really concerned about delivering their message, they should have gotten the permit and ironed out the battle of their rights with attorneys.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Aug 30, 2009)

*wow!!!!!*

i am getting ready to head back to church here in a few minutes. i am going to run all this by my preacher and see what he thinks about " street preaching ". i am willing to say that his response is if a "permit " is required then you must get one. if not you are breaking the law. this " freedom of speech " issue was lost many years ago. simply saying to you we dont have that anymore. argue with me if you want to but " freedom of speech " is gone and it is not coming back. if you go out in public and say something you are not suppose to your butt will go to jail. i dont care what county, city, or state you are in. somethings you just cannot say or do in public!!!


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 30, 2009)

you may be right robbie. but at some point we are going to have to fight for what little bit of rights we have left or we will continue to loose those as well.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 30, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> i am getting ready to head back to church here in a few minutes. i am going to run all this by my preacher and see what he thinks about " street preaching ". i am willing to say that his response is if a "permit " is required then you must get one. if not you are breaking the law. this " freedom of speech " issue was lost many years ago. simply saying to you we dont have that anymore. argue with me if you want to but " freedom of speech " is gone and it is not coming back. if you go out in public and say something you are not suppose to your butt will go to jail. i dont care what county, city, or state you are in. somethings you just cannot say or do in public!!!



I agree

Personally, I don't think a permit should be required for anyone who wants to express their Constitutional rights. The Govt needs to understand what "...shall not be infringed" really means.

This particular instance, however, has nothing to do with "street preaching". What I see here is someone guilty of operating a business without a license. Abusing the power of the pulpit to create publicity and grow his business. Get your face-time on the news and expand your flock and maybe as the $$$ starts flowing in from all your new supporters, buy that new car with the a/c that really works. Nothing like free advertising to help generate a better cash stream



PREACHER MAN said:


> Please pray for the city of Manchester, Ga. I was arrested four times on the same day last week for street preaching on a public sidewalk. Several other men from my Church were arrested three times each on the same day. Your first ammendment rights are only good if you don't use them !!



Call yourself what you like, I'll call you a politician and we all see how politicians are fareing these days. So how full was the collection plate this Sunday? Did you have more tithing from you free advertising? What is your main goal, new car, bigger house, or seed money to launch a TV ministry so you can get that chauffeur?

Your title to this thread and your original post that I've quoted doesn't mention your homophobic attacks and hatred, it really misleads the viewers. Looks like you're a slick one, Preacher Man. Have you ever thought about having a small, simple, country Church that preaches love and understanding for one another or is there just not enough money in that for you?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> Well i dont think this is really exposing any kids to anything serious do you??? I mean look at the bill board signs of nude dancing, bumper stickers, people who ride dead deer around with the tailgate down just to name a very few things. A man standing on the road that is apparantley talking pretty much to himself is not much bad exposure to a kid!!!



Ummmm.   I used to live in the Newnan/Sharpsburg area.  I have heard some of the things they (I am 99% sure this is the same group) have said about Catholics.  

Honestly: YES I think it is WRONG to have some crazy bigot saying the things like what I have heard them spewing on a street corner.  

Go ask your preacher tonight if it is acceptable to degrade people and families on the street.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 30, 2009)

Agree with or disagree with, that's fine.
Personal insults will not be tolerated..


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Ummmm.   I used to live in the Newnan/Sharpsburg area.  I have heard some of the things they (I am 99% sure this is the same group) have said about Catholics.
> 
> Honestly: YES I think it is WRONG to have some crazy bigot saying the things like what I have heard them spewing on a street corner.
> 
> Go ask your preacher tonight if it is acceptable to degrade people and families on the street.





I live here also and I agree with you 100%.


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Ummmm.   I used to live in the Newnan/Sharpsburg area.  I have heard some of the things they (I am 99% sure this is the same group) have said about Catholics.
> 
> Honestly: YES I think it is WRONG to have some crazy bigot saying the things like what I have heard them spewing on a street corner.
> 
> Go ask your preacher tonight if it is acceptable to degrade people and families on the street.



I live in the newnan area as well and feel this hurts the gospel more than leading the lost too Christ !!   very hateful/hurtful things that have no Christianity in them in the least !!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> I live here also and I agree with you 100%.





redneckcamo said:


> I live in the newnan area as well and feel this hurts the gospel more than leading the lost too Christ !!   very hateful/hurtful things that have no Christianity in them in the least !!



I know you two know what I am talking about.  No excuse for that kind of garbage.  Sure isn't bringing people to "God."


----------



## christianhunter (Aug 30, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Agree with or disagree with, that's fine.
> Personal insults will not be tolerated..



With all due respect to Admin.,the man has been called out by name.An article posted about him,and insulted.He is a Brother in Christ to those of us who believe.I'm shocked that something has not been done about this thread.It has been demeaning from the start.I would hope the new tolerance rules would be enforced,There seems to be some fence straddling from a few members.We cannot say,what he is doing is either right nor wrong.I live in Newnan,and have heard of his Church.I have also been taught that a laymen does not speak against a Pastor,unless he follow the guidelines given in Scripture,This is my thought on the matter.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 30, 2009)

The original poster brought this up with his post.  Of course, the educated among us will seek to validate the story.
That validation brought out more facts.  And, some very controversial stances taken.

http://www.sonsofthundr.com/

Here's the website of the church.  Folks can make their own choice about it.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Ummmm.   I used to live in the Newnan/Sharpsburg area.  I have heard some of the things they (I am 99% sure this is the same group) have said about Catholics.
> 
> Honestly: YES I think it is WRONG to have some crazy bigot saying the things like what I have heard them spewing on a street corner.
> 
> Go ask your preacher tonight if it is acceptable to degrade people and families on the street.



I have seen them in front of the Catholic Church in LaGrange. Our Preacher said the same thing you just said about them. These people are not preaching to save anyone, they are condeming.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> I have seen them in front of the Catholic Church in LaGrange. O Preacher said the same thing you just said about them. These people are not preaching to save anyone, they are condeming.



Yep.  BIG difference.


----------



## earl (Aug 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I remember that guy.  I wonder if he ever got back in?





BeenHuntin lately ?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

earl said:


> BeenHuntin lately ?



I have my eye on a 10 point


----------



## gravedigger83 (Aug 30, 2009)

christianhunter said:


> With all due respect to Admin.,the man has been called out by name.An article posted about him,and insulted.He is a Brother in Christ to those of us who believe.I'm shocked that something has not been done about this thread.It has been demeaning from the start.I would hope the new tolerance rules would be enforced,There seems to be some fence straddling from a few members.We cannot say,what he is doing is either right nor wrong.I live in Newnan,and have heard of his Church.I have also been taught that a laymen does not speak against a Pastor,unless he follow the guidelines given in Scripture,This is my thought on the matter.



With all due respect sir these are not men of christ. 

After reading their messages on the website one can only come to one conclusion about these people.

Hate Mongering Bigots Plain and Simple.

I feel sorry for their children and the simple minded folks that they have brain washed who will burn in Hades along side them..

Rant Over


----------



## gravedigger83 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i agree...and wasnt defending them with my post...people like that at the game embarrassed me and made me and my beliefs look bad in front of a man that I'd love to see come to know the Lord.



I did not think you where defending them and I'm glad you turned the other cheek when those guys ( in my opinion ) accosted you and many other people at a family sporting event.

I only hope I could do the same when this happens to me.


----------



## earl (Aug 30, 2009)

Christianity will continue to ''lose face'' as long as this peculiar brand is, not only tolerated ,but endorsed. How many Christians who have voiced their disagreement would go to this church and protest ? I am guessing that no one who has posted in the negative will. Just continue to let your religion get a black eye by allowing this to go unchecked. Rather than worrying about whether it is a free speech issue ,you should worry about what it is doing to Christianities reputation. Ya'll have taken some pretty hard hits lately . How many more can you take ? 
 Self regulation is a good thing . It's almost like self control.


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 30, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> well if it was just me that would have been one thing....but getting into a biblical debate with those guys in front of people I'd want to reach wouldn't have done any good IMO.........................simply shrugged it off and told my family member- sorry.



you did as I would have done .....just move along and away from them !!


----------



## tomkiller (Aug 30, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> everybody on this forum hates me so that ought to tell you how serious i am bout the Lord... gotta nutter buddy who will come to,.,., and no he's not a cookie... you just name the time and place and i will be there with my Holy Scripture...



Ya man, count me in. Jesus commanded HIS people to preach the Gospel to every creature. Those sitting on the sidelines heckling those of who do...well I guess we won't call them brethren just yet. 

Let's make our signs and hit the streets. I would LOVE to go to jail for Jesus! 

-tomkiller

(EDITED by Woody's Staff)


----------



## earl (Aug 30, 2009)

tomkiller said:


> Ya man, count me in. Jesus commanded HIS people to preach the Gospel to every creature. Those sitting on the sidelines heckling those of who do...well I guess we won't call them brethren just yet.
> 
> Let's make our signs and hit the streets. I would LOVE to go to jail for Jesus!
> 
> ...






 Here's your sign .


----------

